# [XORG] voyant touche verrouillage pavé numerique

## dreamer86

Depuis un certain temps, mon voyant de verrouillage du pavé numerique ne s'allume plus avec org (et ceci avec n'importe quel window manager) alors qu'il est bien actif.

Et si je le remet, que je fait un alt+ctrl+F1 pour passer sur une console, puis que je reviens sur mon xorg (alt+f7), le voyant s'eteint alors que le verrouillage du pavé numerique est tjrs actif...  :Sad: 

Qq un aurait une idée ?  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

Comme ça, à priori : as-tu activé /etc/init.d/numlock ?

- pour vérifier : rc-update show | grep numlock (doit être sur "default")

- pour l'activer au démarrage : rc-update add numlock default

- pour le lancer manuellement : /etc/init.d/numlock start

----------

## dreamer86

Oui il a été activé dès l'install de ma gentoo il y a un peu plus d'un an.

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là...  :Sad: 

----------

## dyeu

Pour le coup de switcher entre console et X, j'avais cru comprendre que c'est un comportement connu, et qu'il n'y a malheureusement pas de moyen d'arranger ça.

----------

## Enlight

Heu /etc/init.d/numlock a toujours été uniquement pour les consioles à ma connaissance, j'ai toujours du emerge [b]numlockx[/b et le caser dans mes scripts de lancement de DM ou WM selon le cas.

----------

## zdra

J'ai le même problème quand je passe en TTY puis reviens sous X le voyant s'éteind.

----------

## yoyo

Le script "/etc/init.d/numlock" s'utilise pour les consoles; numlockx pour le serveur X (t'aurais pas besoin de vacances ghoti ?  :Razz:  ).

La soluce : quand tu reviens sous X appuie deux fois sur la touche de verrouillage numérique.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ok=>[]

----------

## dreamer86

Ben je sais, c'est ce que je fais et c'est chiant...  :Sad: 

C'est bien pour ça que j'aimerai trouver une solution...   :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> J'ai le même problème quand je passe en TTY puis reviens sous X le voyant s'éteind.

 

Ouais, ça doit etre un bug ça : la diode est éteinte, mais le pavé numérique est quand meme actif  :Wink: 

Sinon, perso, pour activerle pavé dans X, je rajoute numlockx dans mon kdm :

```
# cat /usr/kde/3.4/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

#! /bin/sh

numlockx on
```

Ca doit marcher pareil pour les autres DM, suffit de trouver le bon endroit

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  (t'aurais pas besoin de vacances ghoti ?  ).

 

Je crois surtout que je deviens vieux  :Sad: 

----------

## dreamer86

Mais vous avez quoi tous comme carte video ?

Je soupsonne les drivers ati d'etre la cause...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Ici "Nvidia Powered" ® et comportement identique. Amha le problème est plus "profond" que cela ...  :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

yoyo +1 qui a tenté avec le Xorg-6.8.90 qui est masqué dans portage ?

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> yoyo +1 qui a tenté avec le Xorg-6.8.90 qui est masqué dans portage ?

 

Oui, je tourne dessus depuis quelques temps, le pb est le même. Mais amha c'est pas bien grave : le pavé marche quand meme, meme si la diode est éteinte (enfin, perso, ça me gene pas  :Wink: )

----------

## dreamer86

ben moi j'aime bien avoir mes ptites diodes qui illuminent mon clavier...

ben je crois que ça va se terminer par un numlockx à l'ouverture de session X...  :Confused: 

----------

## canard

Sous gdm, pour démarrer automatiquement  numlockx, rajouter la ligne suivante dans /etc/gdm/Init/Default

```
test -x /usr/bin/numlockx && /usr/bin/numlockx on
```

----------

## naerex

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   J'ai le même problème quand je passe en TTY puis reviens sous X le voyant s'éteind. 
> 
> Ouais, ça doit etre un bug ça : la diode est éteinte, mais le pavé numérique est quand meme actif 
> 
> Sinon, perso, pour activerle pavé dans X, je rajoute numlockx dans mon kdm :
> ...

 

Tu t'embetes pour rien guilc !

 :Arrow:  menu K -> centre de config -> periph -> clavier -> Verrouillage num au demarrage de KDE

----------

## guilc

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Tu t'embetes pour rien guilc !
> 
>  menu K -> centre de config -> periph -> clavier -> Verrouillage num au demarrage de KDE

 

Bah oui, mais du temps ou j'ai commencé a utiliser kde, ça existait pas ça (comment ça, je suis un dinosaure ?)  :Laughing: 

Et puis ma méthode a l'avantage d'etre fonctionnelle meme si tu lances pas kde derrière kdm mais un autre WM  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, maintenant, avec une config fraiche de kdm 3.4.2 (ptet le 3.4.1, pas pu vérifier): 

mettre "NumLock=On" dans la section [X-*-Greeter] a le meme effet

----------

## digimag

dreamer86, J'ai le même problème! Je crois que tout le monde (ou presque) a ce problème!

C'est vrai que c'est pas fatal, le pavé marche mais la diode s'éteint, il faut appuyer deux fois dessus! Moi ça me dérange quand même...

J'ai fait une recherche, voici ce que j'ai trouvé:

http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=963

Malheureusement, je ne sais pas patcher les sources!

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer (et en même temps à tout le monde...) comment utiliser un patch?

----------

## digimag

Le problème reste ouvert, je poste pour plusieures raisons:

Remettre en cause ce bug

Demander encore une fois comment appliquer le patch mentionné dans le message précédent

Souligner le fait que le problème n'est pas dans le fait que par défaut les diodes du clavier sont éteintes, mais le problème est qu'au moment ou on passe d'une console en mode texte vers le serveur X, les voyants s'éteignent, même s'ils étaient allumés précédement. Un scénario:

Sous X, j'allume le voyant "Numlock" (pavé numérique)

Je vais dans un terminal en mode texte ([CTRL]+[ALT]+[F1])

Je reviens dans X ([CTRL]+[F7], selon votre configuration)

Le voyant devient éteint (mais pourtant le pavé numérique marche)

J'appuies deux fois sur [Verr. Num] et il redevient allumé (la 1° fois il reste éteint, la 2° fois il s'allume)

Je le redis pas à pas car il y a ceux qui n'ont pas compris le problème réel.

J'ajoute que c'est pareil sous Ubuntu que je viens d'installer.

----------

## digimag

je viens de voir, ce patch est déjà appliqué dans la version actuelle de xorg...

???

----------

## guilc

Juste pour info : le problème subsiste encore et toujours dans xorg 7 modulaire (la vraiment toute dernière quoi).

----------

